# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes >  [Stage][Clermont-Ferrand] Technicien Suprieur en Automatisme et Informatique Indus.

## blastafarie

Bonjour a tous, je suis depuis toujours passionn de programmation et je n'ai pas souvent e l'ocasion de dposer sur ce forum. C'est pourquoi j'ignore si ce message doit tre ici dans la section "emploi".

Je suis actuellement en formation a l'afpa en TSAII(Technicien Suprieur en Automatisme et Informatique Industrielle), et j'ai besoin d'un stage pour la valider.

Je suis trs motiv et dynamique, je possdent (de facon personnelle) les comptences en programmation informatique(j'ai d'allieurs beaucoup appris grce a developpez.net). La formation ma permit d'acqurir de bonne connaissance en automatisme.

Je souhaite m'installer sur Clermont-Ferrand et l est la dificult. Je n'arrive pas trouver de stage dans ce coin de la france.

Alors si vous avez besoin de quelqu'un ou si vous connaissez une entreprise qui cherche un stagiaire merci de me contacter.

Jouanno Jonathan

http://www.tsaii-2007.fr.st
http://ocean.assos.free.fr

----------

